# Reputable Grey Market Dealer?



## Wacko (Apr 16, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a reputable Grey Market Dealer on the internet located within the USA or Canada? I am looking for the best price on a new Tag. I want new not reconditioned.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hall (Jul 24, 2008)

I have been very pleased with prestige time. Have purchased a Tag Link and Omega Planet Ocean from them. Have also purchased a Tag from watchclick.com.


----------



## Plat0 (Feb 28, 2012)

Amazon.com


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4 (Jan 16, 2012)

Does Joma Shop carry a selection of TAG? I hear they are pretty good.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

It is worth contacting the Forum Sponsor to see if they can help you with the watch you are after.
Dimer from Ace jewellers is always quick to respond to private messages and very helpful with any and all enquiries.


----------



## BMWRINO (Sep 2, 2010)

Plat0 said:


> Amazon.com


I purchased my Grand Carrera from Amazon with no sales tax, free 1-day shipping, no problems. It was _"Ships from and sold by Amazon.com"_ not from a merchant selling on Amazon.


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

haven't had an issue with authenticwatches.com


----------



## Protest (Mar 19, 2012)

Amazon is the easiest to deal with. Authenticwatches.com, and Jomashop.com are all reliable from what people say, but you do see some complaints about trying to return a defective watch.

Amazon doesn't ask any questions about returns. Just make sure it says sold and shipped by Amazon in green on the item page.


----------



## Intrinsic Factor (Apr 5, 2012)

Protest said:


> Amazon is the easiest to deal with. Authenticwatches.com, and Jomashop.com are all reliable from what people say, but you do see some complaints about trying to return a defective watch.
> 
> Amazon doesn't ask any questions about returns. Just make sure it says sold and shipped by Amazon in green on the item page.


+1


----------



## frigiliana (Feb 4, 2010)

Has anybody used this company they seem to have some competitive prices . NorthEastWatches.com ?


----------



## Chief F1 Fan (Oct 19, 2012)

BMWRINO said:


> I purchased my Grand Carrera from Amazon with no sales tax, free 1-day shipping, no problems. It was _"Ships from and sold by Amazon.com"_ not from a merchant selling on Amazon.


Me too-seamless transaction


----------



## Adam415 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello All,

I know this is a rather old thread but since I can't for the life of me figure out how to start a new post I'm going to add it here. Okay so for all you people out there who want to know of a solid GM dealer I suggest Jomashop. I know have read some bad stories on several areas of the internet, but I personally haven't had any issues thus far. I just received my new Navitimer World from Jomashop yesterday. Purchase price $4970.00, which was $1300.00 less than any AD within a 100 mile radius of me. I have a good friend who works for Davidson & Licht who I brought the watch to so he could look at it and confirm its authenticity, everything checked out. Now some little known facts about Jomashop you may or may not know about. 

Fact one, even though I purchased my watch from Jomashop, it was shipped from an AD in NY ( not sure if I should add their name). 
Fact two, the watch arrived brand new with the COSC certificate and stamped electronic warranty card. I know some buyers did not get these items. So here is how you get them. You need to call Jomashop and be a little pushy with them, and they will provide both those items with your purchase. They will tell you they can't, but once you say you will not buy it without it, they will provide both the warranty card stamped and the COCS cert. 

I don't know if this will help anyone, but hopefully it will. If you have any questions please feel free to PM me. Take care


----------

